# Frag zu xsl:when beziehungsweise XPath



## marvin (24. Sep 2005)

hi,

hab ein kleines Probelm, und zwar habe ich eine vorgegebene XML-Struktur die ich nicht veraendern kann. Mit diesem XML-Dokument versuche ich einmal HTML und einmal PDF zu erzeugen. Funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Hab nur ein Problem: Im XML-Dokument gibt es 2 Arten von Tables. Erstens das Anfangstag TABLE was dafuer gedacht ist um auf den HTML-Seiten das Layout u gestalten und dann nochmal eine TABLE in dieser TABLE welche dann eine "echte" Tabelle sein soll die in HTML sowie auch PDF dargestellt werden soll(beimeinem Problem geht es nur um PDF). Mein Problem ist jetzt wie ich in XSL mittels einer xsl:when abfrage die Tables und besonders die TDs und TRs voneinander unterscheiden kann. Die uebergeordnete TABLE, sowie auch TRs und TDs sollen in PDF nicht als Tabelle interpretiert werden. 


ich habe fogende xml struktur(stark gekuerzt):


```
<TABLE width="750px"> 
 <TR>
  <TD>
   <Absatz>.......</Absatz>
  </TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD>
   <Absatz>
    <TABLE>
     <TR>
      <TD>
       <Absatz>.........</Absatz>
      </TD>
     </TR> 
    </TABLE>
   </Absatz>
  </TD>
 </TR>
<TABLE>
```




Um das 2. TABLE-TAG vom ersten zu unterscheiden wollte ich das so machen:


```
<xsl:template match="TABLE">
    <xsl:choose>	
      <xsl:when test="parent='Absatz'">
        <xsl:variable name="realTable" select="true"/>
          <fo:table-and-caption >
            <fo:table>
              <fo:table-body>
	<xsl:apply-templates/>
              </fo:table-body>
            </fo:table>
          </fo:table-and-caption >
        </xsl:when>
        <xsl:otherwise>		
            <xsl:apply-templates/>	
        </xsl:otherwise>			
    </xsl:choose>	
</xsl:template>
```

Das Table-Tag wird also nur als Table interpretiert wenn es auch wirklich eine "echte" Table sein soll. 

Ist der xsl:when-part richtig???

Wie schaff ich es jetzt die TRs und die TDs zu identifizieren, dass sie zur "2ten" Table gehoeren und nicht zur "1sten" ?

Kann ich fuer TR zum beispiel den grossvater abfragen? Geht das?  Doch was mach ich dann mit den TDs

habt ihr ne idee? waere wirklich sehr hilfreich


----------



## marvin (25. Sep 2005)

Hab die Anfrage nochmal ueberarbeitet, es geht wirklich nur darum wie ich die TDs und so voneinander differenzieren kann? Ist bestimmt nicht schwer wenn man damit en bissl Erfahrung hat, was mir leider noch fehlt. 

pls help me


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Sep 2005)

würde sagen der rekursive weg (apply-templates) ist an der stelle irgendwie nicht mehr so toll

wenn du die richtige Table ausgewählt hast, dann mach halt einfach ein 

```
<xsl:for-each select= "./tr">
    <xsl:for-each select= "./td">.

    </xsl:for-each>
</xsl:for-each>
```

und iteriere durch...

alternativ müsstest du ja immer mit 
name(../../../) usw. den namen des parents des parents des parents usw. abfragen, ist irgendwie komisch


----------



## marvin (25. Sep 2005)

Hi,

danke @ Bleiglanz.

Hab mitlerweile eine andere Loesung gefunden:

und zwar:

frage ich fuer die TABLE:


```
<xsl:when test="count(ancestor::TABLE)= 1">
```

und fuer TR und TD jeweils


```
<xsl:when test="count(ancestor::TABLE)= 2">
```

funktioniert super.

Jetzt hab ich leider ein neues Problem und zwar muesste ich in der TABLE abfragen wieviele TDs es gibt und fuer jedes eine <fo:table-column/> setzen. Hab das so probiert, geht aber noch nicht so wie ich dass will:


```
<xsl:when test="count(ancestor::TABLE)= 1">
    <xsl:variable name="realTable" select="true"/>
        <fo:table table-layout="fixed" border="2pt solid #AAAAAA" background-color="#EEEEEE">
	<xsl:for-each select="descendant::TD"> 
	        <fo:table-column/>
	</xsl:for-each>
	<fo:table-body>
	    <xsl:apply-templates/>
	</fo:table-body>
        </fo:table>
</xsl:when>
```


----------

